# Visa Run any time soon?



## ejsaunders (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi there.

I was wondering if anyboday with a car is doing a visa run into Oman from Abu Dhabi (or Dubai even) anytime soon? My visit visa expires on the 25th oct. I would of course contribute to costs etc.

Thanks in advance
Liz


----------



## Freetraveller (Oct 26, 2011)

ejsaunders said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I was wondering if anyboday with a car is doing a visa run into Oman from Abu Dhabi (or Dubai even) anytime soon? My visit visa expires on the 25th oct. I would of course contribute to costs etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Liz,

I'm doing a visa run soon but I don't drive so will most likely hire a private driver. Would you be interested in going together and splitting the cost the for the driver?

Christine


----------



## ejsaunders (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Christine

Sorry for the late reply. Thank u for the offer but I have managed to do the run the other week. 

Hope u get yours sorted 

Liz


----------



## Freetraveller (Oct 26, 2011)

*Visa run*



ejsaunders said:


> Hi Christine
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Thank u for the offer but I have managed to do the run the other week.
> 
> ...


Hi Liz,

No worries. Did mine a couple of days ago. 

All the best

Christine


----------

